# Body armor, is this worth it?



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

A local guy just broke his ribs and collar bone on the same trails I ride.

I ride within my limits but want to have a back up plan too.

I'm thinking about buying this body armor. Any thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/SixSixOne-Sav...23&sr=1-2&keywords=mountain+biking+body+armor


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

body armor will save you from cuts, bumps, and bruises but probably not from breaking bones.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

That vest is for DH riding and would be incredibly hot to pedal in. Get some knee and elbow pads, they'll handle most misadventures.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

AshevilleMtBiker said:


> A local guy just broke his ribs and collar bone on the same trails I ride.


I have two friends down, victims of Pisgah. One broken should and one broken collar bone. Actually the guy with the broken collar bone was just about 100% and rebroke it cutting through on 276.

Like the other have said not a whole lot you can do pad wise. Knee and elbow pads and learn how to crash properly. Easier said than done. Tuck and roll. Resist putting your arms out to break your fall as it is more likely to break you. If you can't tuck and roll go in knees and elbows first and let the pads do their thing. At the end of the day crashing can happen at any time whether you are pushing it or not.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with Travis Knee and elbow for most stuff. My buddy broke his back and pelvis a couple of weeks ago shuttling on his downhill bike. He was all armored up. Really bad landing. But he also does jumps and gaps I would never ever think of doing. He's laid up for maybe nine months.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Most body armor won't stop a collar bone or rib break when it's the result of compression. When you hit the ground or any large object with such force, that your body compresses into itself and breaks a bone, armor won't really help. This is the case of a lot of rib and collar bone fractures.

Armor will help in impacts. Protecting the spine, chest and ribs from impact. Like if you landed on a rock. 

The advice you got here is good. For trail riding, pads all around and a good helmet. If you like to bomb down rocks and hills, do jumps and drops, practice those skills. Go to a bike park, take lessons and set up your bike properly. Those help a lot. Don't do things you're not familiar with. Take baby steps.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Great advices. I'll be looking into the pads.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

This thread is scaring the crap out if me.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

I've recently looked at body armour as well as I do not want to brake a collar bone/rib etc. But I came to the same conclusion as everyone else. I've rolled and tumbled off cliffs, all I can say is tuck and roll, I prefer not to lead with any body part if I am going down unless.mh face is going to hit first. 

Now if only If I can find myself a pair of elbow pads that actually fit and don't cause the blood to be cut off I'd be a happy camper. None of them fit my arms properly and most cut off the circulation I've tried. 






Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I recently took a pretty good tumble. Landed in a dried up bush. My bike was 10 feet behind me in a bush also. Bar twisted up...saddle crooked. If not for my knee pads...I would not have walked away. Handlebar end went into my rib. Lucky to not have cracked it. Sore for a few days.

Elbow, Knee, and full face for shuttle/lift days.

There are people that I ride with that use full armor. Its up to the individual and their comfort level. If wearing full armor will allow you to ride more confident...then so be it.


----------



## xbmxpro (Dec 1, 2012)

yup, I agree with Travis. I wear knee/shin guards when I'm on the trails but I wear everything I can when I'm doing DH


----------



## warimono (Nov 23, 2010)

The armor you posted seems limited in what it would protect you from. I don't see it doing much for shoulder injuries, maybe some on the ribs, could help prevent punctures from sharp branches and the like. The spine protection seems there too.

The pressure suit version has huge shoulder and elbow pads that could distribute the force better.

I am looking into the Troy Lee 5955 and want some feedback on it. http://www.amazon.com/Troy-Lee-Desi...&qid=1428693508&sr=8-2&keywords=troy+lee+5955

It's a little more in the moto style but seems to have better rib protection and solid on part of the shoulder. Don't think any of these are going to help much from hyper-extension type situations.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

had a tumble yesterday and landed on my left side (again) bumps and bruises mainly + dizzy for a minute or two... my left elbow keeps taking the brunt of my mishaps. So I've invested in some elbow pads. Should have done it ages ago!

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I always wear knee pads, and unless I'm on a XCish ride (mellower pace, just going for mileage) I always wear elbow pads as well. If I'm doing any trails with jumps, drops, or significant rock gardens, I wear my full face. Honestly, with the rise in lightweight, well ventilated pads and helmets these days it's really not much of a bother for me. I don't do any DH shuttling, but if I did I'd definitely wear as much armor as I could (including a neck brace!). I could care less if the BMX lid wearing park rats think I look like a newb.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

After playing "Humpty Dumpty" in Moab for 10 years or so, I got some knee/shin and elbow/forearm protection about 5 years ago. What took me so long?!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you go for Dainese Trailskins check your sizing and price.
Dainese Trail Skins Knee Guard Sizing? « Singletrack Forum
Dainese Trail Skins knee protector Knee Guard


----------

